# Chainsaw on Ice



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a chainsaw to cut openings in the ice? I'm thinking of giving it a try but don't want to wreck my chain or the saw itself. Please advise.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've never done it but they do it all the time. Guys who spear use them to cut big holes for spearing. I thought I heard one time that they use vegetable oil in place of regular bar oil though to keep from fouling the water. But that may be incorrect. The ice shouldn't ruin your chain at all. In fact, I bought a brand new Husquvarna from a member here who bought it specifically FOR cutting ice. But he bought the thing and got busy and never had a chance to use it. By the next season he was transferred to Florida so he sold it to me. It's a monster too with a 28" bar on it! :yikes:

John


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

what he said


----------



## AUTRAINWILLY (Sep 25, 2005)

Works real well, but leave chain oil reservoir dry.


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

You wouldnt really need the oil anyway, its mainly to keep the chain from getting too hot when cutting wood. I dont think you will have that trouble with ice. Might have to give it a good oiling after though so it doesnt get to rusted.


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Maliki,
It will not hurt your saw,just take it in when you are done and let it dry out.Also when you are cutting make sure you stand off to the side or else you will get soaked.BE CAREFUL.


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Maliki
1 more thing is try not to cut all the way through on your first cut around the hole.Just get yourself a good mark all the way around,then on your last pass cut through as soon as you cut through here comes the water


----------



## jwoody (Dec 2, 2006)

The two problems I have had with using a chainsaw is that the oil makes a film sometimes in the hole that is hard to see through. And at 10 degrees I could never get the saw to start. I got an ice saw from darkhouse spearing supply for Christmas and will never go back to a chainsaw, it cuts VERY easy.


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

We used to use a chain saw to cut large spearing holes. If you get an oily film on the water fill the hole with snow or slush, leave it a few minutes then clean it out. This will help alot. 

Also, we had problems with the saw freezing up after you are done with it, so if you intend to cut more holes keep that in mind.

If you have an auger you can cut a hole in the center of the blocks to make it easier to fish them out after they are cut loose (auger the holes first) we stick a spud through them then two people (one on each end) can lift them out easier.

One more thing, if you angle the saw so that the cut is angled outward it will increaes your viewing area tremendously. You have to cut the blocks into more pieces to get them out though.


DougV>


----------



## JWheeler (Jun 1, 2006)

Worked on a movie last winter where a chainsaw was used to cut a hole in the ice. First time I ever seen something like that. Like said earlier, prepare for a soaker the first time. It cut real easy....


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

wear waterproof gloves and hip boots or waders if you have them. a good saw works fine. keep the first cut low . angle the saw level with the ice when u first break thru or be prepared to get wet.cuts pretty much like a log with some water spillage.after you are done put the saw in a warm truck cab or heated shanty with towels to thaw out.


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

I appreciate all the feedback on the chainsaw method, I'll definitely empty the oil reservoir before I head out. Once again thanks for all the input.


----------



## rabbott (Dec 8, 2005)

Just make sure you mark the hole somehow when you are done, I hate getting a wet boot.:yikes:


----------



## newfish (Feb 10, 2005)

when cutting a spearing hole i tape a garbage bag to my right lower leg to keep dry. I also wear spikes on my boots, alot of water is pulled up on ice and I don't want to slip with the saw in my hands.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

First there has to be ice before you can cut holes!:sad:


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

rabbott brought up a good point, and I don't mean to hijack or change the topic of the thread too much. But he had mentioned marking the hole. What is the proper thing to do when you're done with the hole? Put the block of ice back in and mark it, or leave the block of ice out so others can see it and know there is a hole nearby? I was talking to my friend about this and told him I thought it was better to leave it out. What does everyone else do?

Dave

(sorry if I did kinda hijack the thread too, didn't mean to.)


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

We usually push the block back in or below-and-under if possible. 
If not, and we're forced to leave the chunk on top, we always mark the hole with branches, sticks, etc. 
Nothing worse that cruising along on your 4-wheeler or sled and slamming into an ice block! Or worse, someone's half frozen (unmarked) spearing hole. :tdo12:


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

good idea with the trash bag and creepers......a fall on the ice is no joke!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

We use chainsaws all the time at the FD to cut holes to draft through in the winter. Works great. As stated, you WILL get wet, lol. We dont empty the oil, as when we need water, WE NEED IT, and theres no time to mess around.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

if you have a power auger all you need is a spud and a scoop. we drill a few holes(depends on how big we want the hole.) then spud it out. only thing is all the slush. other than had it only takes a couple mins to have a nice hole.


----------

